# My comic (Manga & American style blend)



## ST3MOCON (Dec 16, 2015)

weve blended the time frame a bit to work with the story we wanted to tell.

Comic description
Japan, mid Edo period. A young swordswoman named Asami Nishimura is on a journey to avenge her family's honor. She is the daughter of Kenichi Nishimura, a most trusted bodyguard to the current daimyo of their province. after troubles beseech their land, Kenichi rebels against his lord and sends Asami away to search for a man named John Moses. Thus our story begins.

Mourning Beauty | Mourning Beauty 1.1

Let me know what you think.

If you are a colorist hit me up if you'd like to help.


----------



## GodOfChugs (Jul 5, 2016)

Turn this into a physical copy series? :'D


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 16, 2017)

I just read what you have up. I wanna keep reading!


----------



## Stringee (May 24, 2017)

nice work


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 15, 2017)

Love the art. I'm a sucker for B&W lineart.

I used to be on Comicfury too! A looooooong time ago.


----------

